# Logo für T-Shirt



## schleckerbeck (6. Juli 2006)

Hi,

brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe:
Bin grad am basteln für ein Logo unserer Landjugend (wer ned weiß was das ist: Katholische Landjugendbewegung - Wikipedia).
Hab auch schon nen Entwurf, aber irgendwie fehlt mir da noch was. Habt ihr eine Idee?

Danke!

http://www.pixelstudio23.de/2.gif


----------



## schleckerbeck (10. Juli 2006)

Schade, das bis jetzt noch keine Antwort gekommen ist.
Wenn ihr andere Vorschläge habt, für ein Logo, wär auch gut. Sollte irgendwas sein, das Jugend, Bayern, Feiern etc. symbolisiert. Irgendwie fällt mir da nix ein!

Danke!


----------



## Mamphil (10. Juli 2006)

Hi!

1.) Habt ihr schon ein Logo für Briefe etc.?
2.) Hast du mal ein Brainstorming gemacht? Was fällt dir zu eurem "Verein" ein?
3.) Kennst du schon Das Logodesign Portal! -: Die Informationsseite rund um Design!

Dein Bild ist für ein T-Shirt geeignet, für ein Logo, dass vllt. einmal 3x3 cm groß auf einem Briefkopf landen soll, ist es eher ungeeignet.

Ein wenig Kritik daran:
Langweilig, alle Linien haben die gleiche Breite, die Schrift kann ich nicht wirklich gut lesen, weil sie unter geht. Seid ihr die Stecknadel im Heuhaufen irgendwo in Bayern? Ich würde mit der kath. Landjugend eher ein Kreuz assoziieren. Zu Bayern gehört das typische Rautenmuster. Feiern kann man auf unterschiedliche Arten (vom Gottesdienst, der gefeiert wird, bis zum Saufgelage gibt es verschiedene Stufen)

Mamphil


----------



## schleckerbeck (11. Juli 2006)

Danke für die Antwort. So gut gefällt mir das Logo auch ned. Hab mir gedacht, dass ich irgendwas Richtung Natur mache, also vielleicht eine Ähre, Apfel, Baum...
Das Kreuz find ich ist irgendwie schon abgedroschen als Landjugend Logo, außerdem auch im offiziellen Logo von der Diozöse drin. An ein Rautenmuster hab ich auch schon gedacht. Mal schaun was draus wird. Wenn ich ein paar Ideen hab, poste ich mal die Vorschläge. Würd mich über Kritik freuen!

thx!


----------

